# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  ΠΡΟΦΙΛ ΑΛΚΟΟΛΙΚΟ

## Συνήθεια

Βρήκα σήμερα το φόρουμ και διαβάζω με τις ώρες τις καταθέσεις σας. Έφτασα σε αυτήν την σελίδα σερφάροντας για να βρω τα συμπτώματα της κίρρωσης του ύπατος. Και βέβαια τα βρήκα σε ιατρικά sites. Κι έκανα γνωμάτευση. Ίκτερο δεν έχω αλλά ο πόνος στην υπατική περιοχή δηλώνει ότι έχω αλκοολικό προφίλ.
Σκέφτομαι πως όλοι στο περιβάλλον μου, μου έχουν επισημάνει κατά καιρούς ότι έχω πρόβλημα με το αλκοόλ, είναι αυτό που λέμε ο κόσμος το χει τούμπανο…
Παλιά είχα γράψει στους ανώνυμους αλκοολικούς αλλά δεν έλαβα ποτέ απάντηση. Ίσως θεώρησαν ότι δεν ήμουν σε προχωρημένο στάδιο της ασθένειας.
Νομίζω ότι πίνω πολλά χρόνια. Κατά καιρούς δημιουργούσα προβλήματα αλλά το μόνο που έχω κοντρολάρει σήμερα είναι να ελέγχω τον εαυτό μου όταν πίνω με συναναστροφή. Να μην δίνω δικαιώματα πια, να κρατώ την αξιοπρέπειά μου.
Η αλήθεια βέβαια είναι πως σαν είμαι μόνη του δίνω και καταλαβαίνει. Ξεκινώ με ένα ή δύο νομίζοντας πως θα το ελέγξω, σαν ένα προσωπικό στοίχημα, και μπορεί να πιω ένα μπουκάλι από βαρύ αλκοόλ και μετά να κοιμηθώ σαν πουλάκι. Η συχνότητα ποικίλλει , μπορεί να συμβεί μια φορά την εβδομάδα ή δύο, μπορεί και μια φορά τον μήνα. Γελάω με τον εαυτό μου που το καλύτερο μέρος αυτής της διαδικασίας είναι την άλλη μέρα που προσπαθώ να με συνεφέρω. Χυμούς νερά , και τα γνωστά που μάλλον κάποιοι από εσάς γνωρίζουν καλά. Λες κι είναι επιβεβλημένο να φτάνω τον εαυτό μου στα όρια του για να νιώθω ζωντανή την άλλη ημέρα. Μαλακίες…
Φιγουράρισα 42 χρόνια τώρα ως ωραία γυναίκα, κατακτήσεις πολλές , απογοητεύσεις μπόλικες, δεν έχω παράπονο. Ιστορικά αλκοολισμού αρκετά στην οικογένεια. 
Χώρισα πριν μερικούς μήνες , μια διαδικασία που ήταν αναμενόμενη , θέλω να πω δεν έγινε ξαφνικά , έκανε τον κύκλο η σχέση.
Πριν ένα μήνα γνώρισα κάποιον, περνάω καλά αλλά δεν μπορεί να με γεμίσει , δεν μου δίνει το πάθος που χρειάζομαι. Δηλαδή τον βλέπω και λίγο υποτιμητικά τύπου «χαζούλης».
Εχω τα τελευταία χρόνια μερικά παραπάνω κιλά, και βέβαια από το αλκοόλ , βλέπεις είχα την εντύπωση ότι οι αλκοολικοί είναι αδύνατοι , και πως εγώ απέχω από αυτό. 
Προχτές λοιπόν απέφυγα να δω τον χαζούλη γιατί ντρεπόμουν να πάω στο κρεβάτι μαζί του πρησμένη , δεν ήθελα να με δει. Μη γελάς καθόλου, αυτή είναι η γυναικεία ψυχολογία, ψάχνω να βρω τρόπους με το μεικ απ να κόψω το πρόσωπό μου , να μην είναι πρησμένο.
Μπορώ να γράφω με τις ώρες, δεν θέλω όμως να κουράσω τον αναγνώστη μου, ήθελα μόνο να καταθέσω κι εγώ, ότι πιστεύω πια ότι είμαι αλκοολική , συνθήκη που πρέπει να την αλλάξω.
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## elis

κατσε κουκλα ποσο συχνα συμβαινει αυτο με το πιωμα γτ απο οτι λεσ μια χαρα σε βρισκω δεν εισαι κ πολυ χαλια επισησ το οτι την αλλη μερα πινεισ χυμουσ νερα κλπ σημαινει πολλα περισσοτερα απο οσα νομιζεισ σημαινει οτι εισαι σχετικα καλα αν ησουν αλκοολικη κανονικη την αλλη μερα θα επινεσ μπυρεσ επισησ οτι κανεισ κατακρατησεισ κ εισαι πρησμενη σημαινει οτι ακομα ο οργανισμοσ σου δεν παρεδωσε οπλα η πρωτη αμυνα τ οργανισμου ειναι η κατακρατηση το αδυνατισμα ερχεται οταν τα οργανα δεν τρεφονται σωστα κ αδυνατιζεισ ακομα καλα εισαι δεν εισαι αλκοολικη εγω πιστευω κατι σου φταιει ξεσπασ εκει αλλα κ εσυ η ιδια δεν το δεχεσαι γι αυτο σε νοιαζει το πωσ φαινεσαι αλλιωσ δε θα σε ενοιαζε νομιζω εισαι λαιτ περιπτωση ακουμπασ στον αλκοολισμο αλλα εχεισ κ αμυνεσ εναντιον του πεσ κ αλλα για σενα το περιβαλλον παντα σε οτι μασ λενε υπερβαλουν να ξερεισ μη δινεισ βαση κ πολυ υπαρχει αληθεια αλλα το δραματοποιουν κι ολα αναλογα πωσ ειναι ο καθενασ φιλικα

----------


## Συνήθεια

Σ ευχαριστώ για το σχόλιό σου, 
ήδη σήμερα βλέπω τα πράγματα διαφορετικά , πιο φωτεινά , ξεκίνησα χτες διατροφή , ανέβηκα στο ελλειπτικό μου , και θα χω το νου μου την επόμενη φορά που θα είμαι πολύ καλά και θα πω ας πιω ένα ποτάκι, να το αποφύγω με κάθε τρόπο. Κυρίως όταν είμαι μόνη μου. Με παρέα το ελέγχω.
Εάν υποτροπιάσω θα είμαι για κλάματα πάλι, θα θέλω τρεις ημέρες να συνέλθω.
Δυστυχώς νομίζω ότι το δικό μου πρόβλημα ξεκινά από τις πολλές ώρες μοναξιάς. Είμαι και τεμπέλα με τους ανθρώπους. Δεν αναζητώ τη συντροφιά τους εύκολα. Κακά τα ψέματα οι φιλίες έχουν κι υποχρεώσεις, όμως αξίζει να το προσπαθήσω ώστε να αποφεύγω τη δυστυχία και την μιζέρια.
Σήμερα σκέφτομαι να κάνω μια μεγάλη βόλτα με τα πόδια στο κέντρο της Αθήνας.
Βήμα βήμα κάθε μέρα…Αύριο, το βράδυ κυρίως θα δω πως θα την παλέψω μακριά από τις κακές μου συνήθειες.
Στέλνω τους αγωνιστικούς μου χαιρετισμούς…

----------


## vagpap

Συμφωνω με την ellis,εισαι οντως light περιπτωση,τοχω περασει κιεγω,αλλα δεν τοβαζα κατω.Καθε φορα που τοκοβα,και αποτυχαινα(καμμια 30αρια φορες) ελεγα την αλλη φορα θα τα καταφερω.Ε ,την 31η η 41η τοκαταφερα(μαρτιος 2010).Μην αποθαρρυνεσαι,θελει επιμονη.δεν ειναι ανικητο.Οσο παχαινεις,ειναι ΟΚ(μην ξεθαρρευεις ομως!0,διοτι ο λογος που οι αλκοολικοι ειναι αδυνατοι ειναι οτι 'καταρρεει'. το πεπτικο συστημα,και δεν μπορει να μεταβολισει τροφη,στο προχωρημενο σταδιο η τροφη 'ποναει'στο στομαχι,οποτε τηναποφευγουν.Η δε κιρρωση δεν δινει πονο,το παγκρεας ομως δινει,αρα μαλλον ειναι ερρεθισμενο(πιστευω,μην κανω το γιατρο,αλλα ταχα ψαξει λογω των πτοαναφερομενων).Αν βγαζεις ομωσ μελανιες(μικρες)στο σωμα σου,ειναι το συκωτι που' διαμαρτυρεται'(το συκωτι ειναι το μονο οργανο που αναπλαθεται εξ'ολοκληρου σε 6 εβδομαδες,αν δεν εχει υποστει ανεπανορθωτες ζημιες δλδ κιρρωση).Περαστικο να ειναι.

----------


## Συνήθεια

καλησπέρα, τι εννοείς τα κατάφερες; απέχεις κι από ένα ποτήρι κρασί ας πούμε; 
Δεν ξέρω εαν πρέπει να το ξαναβάλω στο στόμα μου ή εάν πρέπει να κοπεί σταδιακά. Τώρα που μιλάμε γύρισα από μια βόλτα, έφτιαξα έναν χυμό μήλου με γιαούρτι κι ευτυχώς περιμένω τον φίλο μου απόψε οπότε πάω για μπάνιο , μαλλιά , αποτρίχωση, όλο το πακέτο. Σε άλλη περίπτωση μάλλον θα χα πιει δυο με τρία τσίπουρα κανονική μερίδα όχι σφινάκι, καλά πήγε σήμερα, αύριο βλέπουμε....

----------


## elis

συνηθεια τι νομιζεισ οτι φταει κ πινεισ?

----------


## vagpap

φιλη Συνηθεια,το αλκοολ κοβεται μονο μαχαιρι.Το σταδιακο δεν θα δουλεψει.Οταν το εκοψα,εκανα 5 μηνες να πιω οτιδηποτε(ουτε μπυρα).Οταν σιγουρευτηκα οτι μπορω να πιω οσο θελω εγω(δλδ οχι να με 'πιει' αυτο),ηπια,αλλα με μετρο,οπως και τωρα θα πιω μια-δυο μπυρες η και παραπανω και τερμα(επινα 400 λιτρα κρασι περιπου τον χρονο).Τωρα μπορω να πιω,διοτι δεν το 'φοβαμαι' πλεον.Αν συνεχιζεις να 'φοβασαι' το αλκοολ και μετα την διακοπη του,σημαινει οτι το προβλημα 'υποβοσκει' ακομα.Ειπαμε ομως,μονο 'μαχαιρι',ολα ταλλα ειναι ημιμετρα.Φιλικα

----------


## Συνήθεια

Elis δεν ξέρω ακόμα, το ψάχνω. Ξέρω ότι έχω πρόβλημα με το βαρύ αλκοόλ , τύπου ουίσκι –βότκα-τσίπουρα , δεν μπορώ να σταματήσω. Με κρασιά μπύρες δεν με αφορά. Κάποτε έπινα για να κοιμηθώ, τώρα έτσι για πλάκα.
Vagpap έχεις δίκιο σε αυτά που λές. Εχω ήδη αρχίσει και κρατάω ημερολόγιο 10 ημέρες τώρα. Την τελευταία φορά που το παράκανα ήταν την περασμένη εβδομάδα, ήπια πάνω από μισό μπουκάλι ουίσκι μόνη μου έτσι χωρίς λόγο, από αργά το απόγευμα, καθόμουν σπίτι, έκανα δουλειές χάζευα στο χαζοκούτι. Την άλλη μέρα δεν ήθελα τη ζωή μου. Αυτή την στιγμή δεν έχω στο σπίτι τέτοιο αλκοόλ , κι ούτε θα πάω να πάρω, σκέφτομαι πως εάν έρθει κάποιος επισκέπτης, θα πρέπει να παραδεχτώ πως έχω πρόβλημα. Το επιθυμητό είναι και για μένα να μην με πίνει. . Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει σημασία που δεν πίνω κάθε μέρα, μια φορά και πολύ, αρκεί για να μου χαλάσει τις επόμενες ημέρες.
Νομίζω πως το μυστικό είναι στη λέξη* πειθαρχία.* 
Θα προσπαθήσω πάρα πολύ, μου κάνει καλό το φόρουμ αυτό, ευχαριστώ για την προσοχή σας

----------


## elis

δε θα παραδεχτεισ τπτ αν ερθει κανεισ θα πεισ οτι δεν εχεισ λεφτα αυτα τα ποτα ειναι ακριβα δεν ειναι καθημερινα 
αμα μενεισ ρε συ στο μισο μπουκαλι καλα εισαι ρε εισαι στο σταδιο του μερακλη ειδικα αν το πινεισ κ με ρυθμο κ δε σε χαλαει κ δεν κανεισ μαλακιεσ οταν ζαλιστεισ νομιζω το χεισ παρει στραβα το ολο θεμα εισαι μερακλου ακομα κ εκει να μεινεισ

----------


## Συνήθεια

Παλιά έκανα μαλακίες και χοντράδες... απλά τώρα το χω δει πιο σοβαρά και δεν θέλω να γίνομαι ρεζίλι. όμως εάν μου γυρίσει το μυαλό μπορεί να πάω να πάρω ένα μπουκάλι και να έχω φροντίσει να μην με ενοχλήσει κανένας.Μάλιστα φροντίζω την άλλη μέρα να μην έχω υποχρεώσεις, γιατί τα χω δει τα έργα, αλλά θέλω να βγω κι από αυτόν τον φόβο της μιας με δυο φορές την εβδομάδα. (Βέβαια τώρα που βλέπω τραγκα στην τι βι έτσι όπως κάνει ενδοφλέβια θέλω ....χαχαχααχ)
Τέλος πάντων θα προσπαθήσω να βγω από αυτόν τον φόβο, να είμαι σίγουρη για τον εαυτό μου...και δυνατή .

----------


## elis

εγω θελω να μου πεισ καποια απο τησ μαλακιεσ σου γτ νομιζω οτι τα δραματοποιεισ λιγακι τα πραγματα

----------


## Συνήθεια

Πίστεψέ με δεν τα δραματοποιώ, έχω εκθέσει κόσμο κι έχω χάσει φίλους στο παρελθόν. Απλά ζω με το τίμημα σήμερα. Εάν καταφέρω να ελέγξω και τις μοναχικές μου "βουτιές" τότε θα είμαι σε ακόμα καλύτερο δρόμο.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Ποσο μαμημενο ειναι το αλκοολ και ποσο σημαντικο ειναι Συνηθεια που εχεις διαπιστωσει το προβλημα σου..Δεν εχω να σου πω συμβουλες και η αληθεια ειναι οτι περιμενω να ξαναγραψει ο vagpap λιγο περισσοτερα απο αυτα που γνωριζει μεσω της εμπειριας του.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Εγω συμφωνω με τον παντ.. αλκοολικο προφιλ ισως ειχες παλιοτερα οπου οπως αναφερεις κ εσυ σε πολυ γενικες γραμμες (εννοω χωρις να δινεις παραδειγματα συγκεκριμενα) επινες συστηματικα κ εκτιθοσουν κ τυχαινε πχ να κινδυνευσει η ζωη σου η αλλων.. τωρα πιστευω πως απλα παραεισαι "μερακλου" οπως εγραψε καποιος.. δλδ ξερεις οτι ειναι προβλημα αλλα κ απ την αλλη το να εχεις φτασει σε ενα επιπεδο οπου θα οργανωσεις την "κραιπαλη" στο σπιτι σου, σε ελεγχομενο περιβαλλον, χωρις να κινδυνευεις να εκτεθεις η να εκθεσεις κ αλλον, ειναι τεραστα προοδος πιστευω.. αμα ησουν τερμα αλκοολικη θα μπεκροπινες οπου εβρισκες κ θα εκανες χικ στο δρομο με το τζωνυ ανα χειρας.. το θεμα ειναι πιστευω να βρεις το μετρο, σε σημειο π να το πινεις οποτε γουσταρεις εσυ, κ οχι οποτε γουσταρει αυτο.. η να περνας στο σουπερ μαρκετ μπροστα απο την καβα με τα ουισκια κ τις μπυρες χωρις ουτε να σε πιανει λαχταρα αλλα ουτε κ να προσπαθεις να κανεις οτι δν τα ειδες.. μ θυμιζει σε μεγαλο βαθμο το μηχανισμο της βουλιμιας, οπου κι εγω 2-3 φορες τη βδομαδα οργανωνα την κρεπαλη με τα φαγητα στο σπιτι μ κ ο,τι αλλο εκανα τελος παντων.. ευχομαι να την βρεις την ακρη, διοτι σε σχεση με παλια εχεις κανει τεραστια προοδο, κ λιγο εμεινε :)

----------


## vagpap

Παιδια,μην ακουω βλακειες για 'μερακλιδικο'ποτο.Μισο,η ενα τριτο μπουκαλι ουισκι ειναι πολυ ,ειται το πιεις αργα η γρηγορ.Αυτα πεστε τα στον πρωην γαμπρο μου,που επινε αντε ενα τριτο ουισκι (περιπου) επι 15 χρονια,και οχι καθε μερα(ουδεποτε τον εχω δει μεθυσμενο)και τωρα στα 56 του κλαει και οδυρεται οτι κατεστρεψε την υγεια του(εχει προβλημα ενδοσπλαχνικου λιπους,συκωτι κλπ και τον εχουν πλακωσει στις κορτιζονες,ειναι μονο να τον λυπασαι, εχει κανει και οστεοπορωση (το αλκοολ κατασρεφει το ασβεστιο).Οσο αφορα εμενα,επειδη η(ο)mnimonio ρωτησε,τι να σου πω.Οτι ειναι θαυμα που ειμαι ζωντανος,και ασε το ζωντανος,εκει 'εφυγες'αλλα σακατης σιγουρα επιεικως επρεπε να ημουν.Τρεις φορεσ ξυπνησα στο νοσοκομειο,παλι απο τυχη-θαυμα δεν εχασα το νεφρο,σπλην,ματι,φωνητικες χορδες,εσπασα μυτη,ποδι,3 φορες τα μπροστινα δοντια,πλαστικη στο σαγονι και αλλαπου σιγουρα ξεχνω.Κατεστρεψα το grand cherokee μου δλδ το πουλησα για παλισιδερα,εκανα 25000 ευρω ζημια στο ακριβο μου αμαξι και ευτυχως-ευτυχως δεν υπηρξαν σοβαρα τραυματιες αλλα διελυσα ενα αυτοκινητο,και πρακαλεσα σοβαροτατες ζημιες σε αλλα δυο,καταδικαστηκα δε σε φυλακιση με 3ετη αναστολη.Για να κλεισω(sorry mnimonio,εχει κι αλλα αλλα κουραστηκα και μαλλον δεν μου κανεο καλο νατα θυμαμαι)το βασικοτερο βημα (το 50 τα εκατο)για να ξεφυγει καποις απο τον δαιμονα αυτον ειναι να παραδεχθει οτι εχει προβλημα(κατι που δεν παρεδεχθει ποτε ο γαμπρος,μου,δλδ οταν τουλεγες κατι για το αλκοολ,επαιρνες την στανταρ απαντηση'θα το κοψω οποτε θελω εγω'.Απο την πειρα μου οσοι απαντουν κατ αυτον τον τροπο ,δεν θα το κοψουν ΠΟΤΕ.Α,και για μην νομιζετε οτι ειμαι η εξαιρεση με τους τραυματισμους,απο εγκυρη στατιστικη μονον το 20% πεθαινει απο ασθενειες που σχετιζονται αμεσα με το αλκοολ,το υπολοιπο 80% πεθαινει απο ατυχηματα(υπο την επηρρεια).Λοιπον,σκεφτομου  να το αναφερω,να μην το αναφερω(το απαγορευει το φορουμ)ασ το παρει το ποταμι.Υπαρχει ενα φαρμακο,το οποιο δεν συστηνω σε κανεναν(ειιπαμε το φορουμ)το οποιο με βοηθησε πολυ στην διακοπη του αλκοολ.Ειναι το nalorex το οποιο παει και 'καταλαμβανει' τους υποδοχεις της ντοπαμινης(σε αυτους δρα το αλκοολ)με αποτελεσμα ο ποτης(το θυμα)να μην μπορει να 'φτιαχτει'εκτος και αν καταναλωσει την 3πλασια και βαλε ποσοτητα αλκοολ.Φυσικα,δεν ειναι πανακεια,διοτι δεν μπορεις να παιρνης μια ζωη το φαρμακο,δλδ το αν θα ξανακυλησης εξαρταται απο σενα.Εγω πηρα δυο κουτακια(25 ευρω εκαστον)με 14 tabs το καθενα,και μετα απο 1 μηνα,αφου το φαρμακο μου ειχε δωσει την εναρκτηρια βοηθεια,συνεχισα επιτυχως ιδιαις δυναμεις.Χρειαζεται συνταγοραφηση απο απλο ψυχιατρο,σε ειδικη συνταγη περι ανταγωνιστικων ουσιων.Αν εχεις καλο φιλο φαρμακοποιο,οπως εγω,μπορει να στα δωσει 'ετσι'.Θεωρειται παντως βαρυ φαρμακο,αλλα οχι τοσο βαρυ(και ζημιογονο)οσο το αλκοολ.Φιλικα

----------


## Συνήθεια

Συμφωνώ με τον vagpap απόλυτα, δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ τον πανικό που βίωσα μόνη μου όταν κατάλαβα πως έχω πρόβλημα. Ηταν ένας ίλιγγος Η κάθε μέρα πια είναι διαφορετική και μοναδική. Είμαι σε πολύ καλύτερη φάση από την ημέρα που έκανα την εγγραφή εδώ και την ανάρτηση. Δεν έχω παρουσιάσει ακόμα βουλιμικό, ευτυχώς , περπατάω πολύ και κάνω πολύ sex, μα πάρα πολύ sex :) μετά θα χω νέο θέμα , θα γω γίνει σεξομανής :) με βοηθάει πολύ η συντροφιά του νέου μου εραστή, ο οποίος δεν γνωρίζει, δεν έχει εικόνα για το πρόβλημα κι έτσι η μόνη μου επικοινωνία με το αλκοόλ είναι 1 ποτήρι λευκό κρασί , όταν καθόμαστε να φάμε. Ευτυχώς ο ίδιος δεν πίνει ούτε καπνίζει. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι το πρόβλημα έφυγε. Ισως να είναι στη γωνία και να με περιμένει με την πρώτη δυσκολία. Ελπίζω να φανώ δυνατή και να τρέξω τόσο γρήγορα όταν βγω στη γωνία και να το προσπεράσω. Βήμα βήμα κάθε μέρα. Οι δικές μου αναστάσιμες ημέρες δεν θα έχουν παρέες , αηδιαστικά τραπέζια με βαρετούς συγγενείς , φαγητά και ποτά. Αποφάσισα να καθίσω μόνη μου και να συγκεντρωθώ στους στόχους μου.Τώρα είμαι εγώ με εμένα αγκαλιά. Παρεμπιπτόντως , καλή προσωπική ανάσταση στον καθένα σας.

----------

